# Postfix nimmt keine externe Emails an



## ralphy (29. März 2015)

Hallo, ich bräuchte mal ein wenig Hilfe. Wie in der Überschrift beschrieben, nimmt Postfix keine externen Emails an.
Ich habe mir ein Root-Server bei Server4You gemietet, darauf läuft Ubuntu 14.04. ISPConfig habe ich nach folgendem Howto ( https://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-...2-php-mysql-pureftpd-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3 ) installiert. Statt SquirrelMail habe ich Roundcube installiert. Zum testen habe ich zwei Email Postfächer angelegt. Ich kann intern Mails senden und empfangen. Kann auch Mails extern versenden. Emails von einem externem Server werden nicht angenommen. Ich versuch schon seit zwei Wochen das Problem zu beheben leider ohne Erfolg. Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob der MX Record in der DNS Zone richtig ist.


----------



## florian030 (29. März 2015)

Wie wäre es denn mit einem Auszug aus dem mail.log wenn der Zustellversuch nicht klappt?


----------



## Till (30. März 2015)

Und poste bitte mal die ausgabe von:

netstat -ntap


----------



## F4RR3LL (30. März 2015)

Das Logfile bitte auch vom fehlerhaften Zustellversuch. Am besten in Codetag packen. Liest sich schöner.
Wie ist der hostname des Servers.... nicht das bei Dir virtuelle Domain und hostdomain kollidieren.


----------



## ralphy (31. März 2015)

Hallo der Hostname ist: "_xxxxxxx.startdedicated.de_". 
Ich bin immer noch am kämpfen und habe die letzte Nacht und heute den halben Tag mit lesen und probieren verbracht. Immer noch ohne Erfolg. Ich bin mir jetzt ziemlich sicher das es nicht an ISPConfig liegt. Wahrscheinlich ist der MX Record schuld. Die Domain ist bei Alfahosting in einem Nameserver Tarif. Da wird dann auch die Zone Datei eingerichtet. Mus ich dann im ISPConfig -> DNS gar keine DNS Zone mehr einrichten?  Im Grunde hatte ich die Zone Datei doppelt.


----------



## F4RR3LL (31. März 2015)

Wenn Du den DNS deines Hosters nimmst musst Du diesbezüglich nichts machen. Das wichtigstes fehlt noch immer.. ein Logfileauszug vom Zustellversuch. Schick Dir ne mail und schau in /var/log/mail.log .... 

Achja und mx .. da wären auch noch fragen, die aber für zustellversuche an deinen Server erstmal nicht so wichtig sind. Drum gehe ich da erstmal nicht weiter drauf ein. Das wichtigste ist ... Zustellversuch machen und log anschauen bzw wenn du es nicht verstehst hier posten. Alle Zeilen die diesen Zustellversuch betreffen.


----------



## ralphy (31. März 2015)

Die log Datei war leer, deshalb habe ich auch nicht gepostet. Ich hatte sie vor 2-3 Tage komplett gelöscht und eine neue erstellt, habe aber die Berechtigungen nicht gesetzt, deshalb blieb sie leer.


----------



## F4RR3LL (31. März 2015)

```
Mar 31 01:00:20 alpha605 postfix/pipe[4508]: 7D02B6416F1: to=<ral@oxibxx.xxx>, relay=dovecot, delay=0.31, delays=0.07/0.04/0/0.2, dsn=5.1.1, status=bounced (user unknown)
```
hier ist ein Zustellversuch an einen nicht vorhandenen User. Der User an den die Mail gehen soll ist ralph@domain oder?
Ich würde dir mal ne Mail dahin schicken und schaun was mein Log auf Senderseite sagt.
Ein gültiger Zustellversuch ist auch im Log.


----------



## F4RR3LL (31. März 2015)

hab Dir ne mail geschickt
was sagt ein "cat /var/log/mail.log | grep sven.xxxxxxx@nixhelp.dings"

restarte mal deinen Postfix, der scheint nicht zu laufen oder zu hängen


```
Mar 31 01:20:05 host postfix/smtp[20030]: 71BC316EC1C1: to=<ralph@oxibox.xxx>, relay=none, delay=30, delays=0.06/0.02/30/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to mail.oxibox.xxx[85.25.130.XX]:25: Connection timed out)
```


----------



## ralphy (31. März 2015)

Der gültige Zustellversuch ist intern. Von Mailbox A zu B. Den ungültigen hab ich auch absichtlich verursacht damit etwas geloggt wird. Ich habe auch von einer externen Email  Adresse eine verschickt , ist aber nicht dabei? Ich kann sie nicht finden.


----------



## F4RR3LL (31. März 2015)

Wie ich schon sagte.. dein Port 25 ist dicht.. laut deinem netstat  isser offen. Daher vermute ich das dort was hängt.
Läuft ein /etc/init.d/postfix restart sauber durch ?


----------



## ralphy (31. März 2015)

postfix ist neu gestartet
"cat /var/log/mail.log | grep xxxx.xxxxxxx@xxxxx.xx" sagt gar nichts


----------



## F4RR3LL (31. März 2015)

ok dann schaun mer mal was dein server nun sagt


----------



## ralphy (31. März 2015)

```
alpha605:~# /etc/init.d/postfix restart
* Stopping Postfix Mail Transport Agent postfix                         [ OK ]
* Starting Postfix Mail Transport Agent postfix                         [ OK ]
```


----------



## F4RR3LL (31. März 2015)

Jo aber dein Server nimmt nix an ..  Port 25 is zu. Postfix sagt nichtmal hallo. SSL tut sich auch nix.
Da muss ich nun die Glaskugel rausholen. 
Auf jeden Fall ist der Mailserver nicht sauber konfiguriert.
Am besten nochmal das Howto abarbeiten. Und bei der Mailserverpassage schauen ob du was vergessen hast.


----------



## ralphy (31. März 2015)

cat /var/log/mail.log | grep xxxx.xxxxxr@xxxxx.xx gibt immer nocht nichts aus


----------



## ralphy (31. März 2015)

Zitat von F4RR3LL:


> Am besten nochmal das Howto abarbeiten. Und bei der Mailserverpassage schauen ob du was vergessen hast.


Mach ich, erstmals Danke für deine Hilfe. Morgen geh ich alles nochmal durch.


----------



## F4RR3LL (31. März 2015)

Kein Ding... und bei Fragen ... wieder hier landen 

wäre noch nett wenn du meine Mailadresse von .de auf .dings anpasst... das spart mir bissl Spam


----------



## florian030 (31. März 2015)

Hast Du in der Firewall den Port 25 zu?


----------



## ralphy (31. März 2015)

Hallo, dank _F4RR3LL_ hab ich den Fehler gefunden. _Florian 030_, auch Dir vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.
In der _/etc/postfix/master.cf_ hatte ich folgende Zeilen nicht auskommentiert.

```
[...]
submission inet n - - - - smtpd
[...]
smtps inet n - - - - smtpd
```
Gott, war das ein Kampf, für so ein kleiner Fehler. das kommt davon weil ich immer um 2-3 Uhr früh am Rechner sitze. Ich wollte schon alles neu aufsetzten, hätte ich das gleich gemacht, hätte ich mir einige Nächte sparen können. Danke nochmal für den Hinweis _F4RR3LL_, hoffe ich kann mich mal revanchieren.


----------



## F4RR3LL (31. März 2015)

Freut mich wenns geklappt hat 

Gruß Sven

// Ralphy bitte noch in Beitrag 17 meine Mailaddy anonymisieren. Is zwar ne öffentliche Adresse. Aber aus Foren sind das dann immer dankbare Spamempfänger.


----------



## ralphy (31. März 2015)

Ist erledigt. 
Wo kann man den Beitrag als gelöst markieren?


----------



## F4RR3LL (31. März 2015)

mach doch einfach aus 
Postfix nimmt keine externe Emails an 
[gelöst] Postfix nimmt keine externe Emails an


----------

